# remington 700 barreled action



## rnfarley (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where a guy can get a remington 700 barreled action in 243 with the floorplate assembly? I have heard that brownell's sells them, but am having trouble getting a barreled action - I can buy the action, barrel, floorplate kit, trigger group, etc... and by the time I do that, i can buy a new 700 sps and throw away the stock for about $100 less... 

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## miles58 (Feb 18, 2013)

Most of the time you are better off buying a rifle to donate the action to your project.  just don't ever make the mistake of shooting the donor.

Dave


----------



## rnfarley (Feb 18, 2013)

that's beginning to get more and more clear - thanks


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 23, 2013)

Check local pawn shops etc or dealers that do a lot of trading for used guns.  Buy what you need cheeper that way  New barreled actions end up costing as much as complete gunNo No:


----------



## Hammack (Mar 23, 2013)

I build a few rifles a year in my spare time.  Unless you can find a used rifle on the classified ads for a donor the cheapest route is to keep an eye on the sales papers at places like Academy sports or Dicks for a 700 sps.  Then you can usually take off the stock and barrel and sell them to recoup a little cash back.


----------



## Slasher (Aug 10, 2013)

*That was my donor rifle*



Hammack said:


> the cheapest route is to keep an eye on the sales papers at places like Academy sports or Dicks for a 700 sps.  Then you can usually take off the stock and barrel and sell them to recoup a little cash back.



I got a 243 SPS varmint in November... with a new Credit card 10% off($50)... $50 dicks card... $50 rem rebate... and triple points for $30 reward discount... so about $300 for the rifle... 

I have to sell off the stock scope and mounts... so pretty cheap when you play the game!!! Like to say I thought of it, but read about it on Snipershide...


----------



## weagle (Aug 12, 2013)

As has been stated, the best way get a 700 action is to buy a donor rifle and sell off everything you don't need.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 13, 2013)

Remember that Rem 700 factory barrels and stocks are cheap because everyone else is doing the same thing ...


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Oct 15, 2013)

My remington 700 sps shoots half inch groups consistantly with 120 grain to 160 grain bullets out shoots my buds Browns custom


----------

